# Lookkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

hi , Does any have Ferplast hamster toilet ?
Ive read good reviews about it but im not sure.. does anyone have one ?
Does it work ?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a savic hamster toilet, tbh she sometimes uses, sometimes doesnt, she will mainly use it for a sand bath!! you may need to figure out where your hammy preferes to pee first, then stratigically place it there lol


----------

